# google translate



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Talk about deep state. Type into Google translate "I will respect Egypt's future president". The Arabic reads "I will respect the president of Egypt Hosni Mubarak..." 
Try it !!!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Talk about deep state. Type into Google translate "I will respect Egypt's future president". The Arabic reads "I will respect the president of Egypt Hosni Mubarak..."
> Try it !!!!!


Ahhh but......google doesn't translate egyptian arabic well....translates it as standard arabic.....i think..:confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Talk about deep state. Type into Google translate "I will respect Egypt's future president". The Arabic reads "I will respect the president of Egypt Hosni Mubarak..."
> Try it !!!!!


Just tried it and it says "i will respect the president of egypt in the future " :confused2:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

It does!


----------

